
Course on Foundations of Computer Graphics - memexy
https://courses.edx.org/courses/BerkeleyX/CS-184.1x/2013_October/information/
======
ArtWomb
Thanks for posting ;)

This may be of interest to you as well. I found some of the original video
lectures from the 1980 session of the Berkeley Grad level Interactive Computer
Graphics class on Youtube. James Blinn, Ed Catmull, Alvy Ray Smith. All
working at Lucasfilm at the time in the days before Pixar. The demos are still
pretty compelling!

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNXre0qpHjdhC29xH8WkKnw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNXre0qpHjdhC29xH8WkKnw/videos)

~~~
memexy
Cool. Are there transcripts I could take a look at? For indexing I prefer text
that I can link to pictures and videos.

